# St. George in September



## alan (Sep 8, 2010)

Went to St. George in June & July with our boat and had a blast! Was thinking about going back this month and wanted to know if the fishing would still be as good. We only go out about 9-12 miles in our boat.


----------



## d-a (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes it will be good still in september and october too. The Bait will still be around but not in the large quantities like the mid summer months.

I just got back from there this weekend. The big kings are all over the near shore reefs and some nice AJ's on the Franklin county reef. 

d-a


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 8, 2010)

d-a said:


> Yes it will be good still in september and october too. The Bait will still be around but not in the large quantities like the mid summer months.
> 
> I just got back from there this weekend. The big kings are all over the near shore reefs and some nice AJ's on the Franklin county reef.
> 
> d-a



we're headed down sat.  you gonna be down?


----------



## d-a (Sep 9, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> we're headed down sat.  you gonna be down?



No i wont be back till October.  If you get out to the empire mica, theres plenty of nice size B-liners there. Also drop some hand size pin fish down to the bottom you can catch all the 35+lb Aj's there you want.  We also caught some barely legal Aj's at the franklin county reef. We marked them trolling for Kings. There fun to play with with Jigging tackle. The mangroves are still bitting good too, we picked up a boat limit in just over an hour on saturday. 

d-a


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 9, 2010)

We are headed down next weekend the 16th and 17th, how far out is the empire mica? I was wanting to try it this year. And how do you get live pinfish, we will be at the moorings landing. This only our second do it yourself trip, so I'm still green on how to get bait, we bought frozen cigar minnows last year


----------



## alan (Sep 9, 2010)

d-a said:


> Yes it will be good still in september and october too. The Bait will still be around but not in the large quantities like the mid summer months.
> 
> I just got back from there this weekend. The big kings are all over the near shore reefs and some nice AJ's on the Franklin county reef.
> 
> d-a


Were you catching the bait right at the pass?


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 9, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> We are headed down next weekend the 16th and 17th, how far out is the empire mica? I was wanting to try it this year. And how do you get live pinfish, we will be at the moorings landing. This only our second do it yourself trip, so I'm still green on how to get bait, we bought frozen cigar minnows last year



I guess it'd be 45-50 miles from there...

you can get pins on the grass flats.  chum them up and catch them on a small hook with a piece of squid.


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 9, 2010)

d-a said:


> No i wont be back till October.  If you get out to the empire mica, theres plenty of nice size B-liners there. Also drop some hand size pin fish down to the bottom you can catch all the 35+lb Aj's there you want.  We also caught some barely legal Aj's at the franklin county reef. We marked them trolling for Kings. There fun to play with with Jigging tackle. The mangroves are still bitting good too, we picked up a boat limit in just over an hour on saturday.
> 
> d-a



10-4, I'll let you know how it goes.

we're gonna try to hit the snap season in oct


----------



## d-a (Sep 9, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> We are headed down next weekend the 16th and 17th, how far out is the empire mica? I was wanting to try it this year. And how do you get live pinfish, we will be at the moorings landing. This only our second do it yourself trip, so I'm still green on how to get bait, we bought frozen cigar minnows last year



If i buy bait its cigar minnows and squid. The squid i use for catching bait and B-liners. The cigar minnows work well for the snapper and grouper but i prefer live bait best for them.


The Empire Mica is 30 miles west of the cut. If your trailering your boat its closer out of indian pass. From carabelle i would imagine its closer to 44-45 miles, but 15 would be in the bay. Out of carrabell i would head to the exxon template/s tower. Theres a good bit of structure there that holds Aj's, b-liners and mangroves. Its @ 30 miles from the east end of SGI. Also theres a few wrecks out there on the way. The Yamaha is one ive fished in the past years. 

I catch my pinfish on the grass flats in 2 feet of water. If i go deeper i tend to catch more catfish than pinfish. I dont chum for them either i just drift and have 3 guys catching them at a time. I can get 4 dozen in a hour that way. There has been a guy in the cut lately selling pinfish, but you have to request them the day before and he charges a dollar apiece for them. I had his # but cant find it now. Ask around when your there if your interested. You can also buy a pinfish trap and place it out i normally get a dozen a day in each of my traps. I buy my traps from Angies marine supply over in sopchoppy. The red ones seem to work best for me

If you go near a alphabet (C,S,K,O) tower drop a sabiki rig down for the scaled sardines and blue runners that frequent there. You can find some cigar minnows in 85-100ft of water over some live bottom. Just watch your machine when you near it. A sabiki will catch a livewell full in no time too. If your looking for pogeys/LY's just run the beaches looking for the dark bait spots over the sandy bottom or the pelicans diving. A cast net works well and you can fill the livewell in one well placed cast plus get some fresh cut bait.

d-a


----------



## d-a (Sep 9, 2010)

alan said:


> Were you catching the bait right at the pass?



Normally im catching the pinfish west of the cut in the grass flats. I have caught them just inside the east end in the grass flat too, just depends on which way im headed and where im launching from. You find grass and you will find pin fish. Out over the Oyster bars you can catch pigfish, and they work equally well just slower to catch.

d-a


----------



## alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, I will post some pics when we get back.


----------

